# San Antonio meet



## dmanars (Apr 7, 2004)

K S.A.N.E. time for another meet! how bout we mix it with dinner? burgers pizza. any other suggestions. let me know :cheers:


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

im in again


----------



## dmanars (Apr 7, 2004)

black_ser95 said:


> im in again


Hey Rob. good to see your there. We really need more people top attend. So if you know anyone who has a nissan, tell them to come on over.


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

ttt :thumbup:


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

bump to da top


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

this thursay night 7:30 at rudy's bbq off of hwy 151


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

no one showed


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

where is everyone at???


----------



## dmanars (Apr 7, 2004)

black_ser95 said:


> where is everyone at???


never around when you need them to be


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

right :cheers:


----------

